# Makeup Setting Sprays



## SarahNull (Mar 14, 2011)

Makeup Setting Sprays are used to create a luminous finish after you have applied your makeup. Not only do they allow your skin to remain hydrated, but they work as a moderate sealer, preventing your makeup from making a mess.

There are an array of different Makeup Setting Sprays in the beauty market today, however; there are only a few that actually are good. One of my favorites, if not favorite is MAC's Fix+. Not only does this product keep my skin hydrated, it prevents my makeup from making a mess.

Make Up For Ever (or MUFE) Mist &amp; Fix is decent, but I prefer MAC Fix+ over it. I must say, I am also impressed with Urban Decay and the fact that they created three different setting sprays that cater to different skintypes and individual needs.

What is your favorite Makeup Setting Spray?

Discuss.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 15, 2011)

I only tried one setting spray, which is All Nighter from Urban Decay. To think it's hard to get here and i don't even like it ! Originally i wanted the oil control setting spray but All Nighter is the only available spray in my country.

The main thing i like about it is it feels fresh on the skin, it smells good and it sets quickly, maybe too quickly. If you move and sweat a lot this setting spray won't help your makeup last 10+ hours. I heard they're made by Skindinavia which is supposed to be the best manufacturer of setting sprays on the market. I don't know what to think of that, i think i should have bought the Mufe instead.


----------



## katana (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't use one personally, but urban decay makes one that is available at sephora locations.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 15, 2011)

I've just finally bought one by E.L.F. I'm not sure if it will work or not but it's worth giving a try.


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 15, 2011)

So far I've used the Sephora brand one and ELF and I like them both.  My blush used to disappear by mid day and now it lasts all day.  I find my makeup looks freshly applied longer too.

Jeannine

Just wanted to edit and update my thoughts on the ELF spary.  Not really liking it so much.  At first it seemed fine but it was still winter and I was still in dry skin faze.  Now that the weather has warmed up, I find it makes my makeup smear more and doesn't set it at all.  It would make a good hydrating mist but not a good setting spray for me right now.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 15, 2011)

I've just applied the ELF to my newly done makeup.......lets see how long it lasts.


----------



## emmy2410 (Mar 15, 2011)

For now I am using Mac Fix +, I love it,,esp the glowly look but aft a gd few hours, my face turns oily.  I am trying various ways to keep it from being an oil rig but to no avail but I simply love the look....its the best that I know of spraying mist.  Most to most I just gotta blot blot blot the oilies.  It really gives a healthy glow on my face..i even introduced it to my sis in law, gave her abit of my spray for her to try it out...havent heard from her yet..lols..


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 15, 2011)

I used fix+ too but when it was done I bought mufe mist and fix and was disappointed. And to think it gets rave reviews... Anyhow, my fave is still Ben Nye's sealer or a water glycerin mix.


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 15, 2011)

I just use Avene's thermal water spray. It works just as well for me as Fix+ or Lise Watier Magni-Fix, but the big bottles are much cheaper, mL. for $. I have drier skin, so I rarely have problems with makeup lasting. I just find it gets rids of the 'powdery' look that come from setting powder, blush, contour, bronzer, etc.


----------



## divadoll (Mar 16, 2011)

Still doing the rosewater and glycerin mix in a spray bottle.  works wonderfully and cheap!


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 16, 2011)

It's now almost 10 o'clock and other than some eyeliner smudge, my makeup looks great!  It's a keeper!!!!!!!


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 16, 2011)

Kat Von D has a makeup setting spray, as well. It seems like a lot of cosmetic companies are adding this product as a new addition.


----------



## TMarie (Mar 16, 2011)

I have yet to try any setting sprays.  I have heard alot of hype on the Model in a Bottle, but haven't ordered it yet.  Has anyone here tried this?


----------



## swedgal (Mar 17, 2011)

I have used Evian and Caudalie spray in the past mainly as finishing touch and to reduce the appearence of powder specially on my cheecks but none of those products prolonged the life of my makeup. I was interested in the Urban Decay all nighter since it came out so I recently bought the travel size just in order to try it and I have to say I was quite pleased with the results; I was not swetting or anything but my make up looked fresh after about 10 hours and I think it is a pretty good result. I will test it in more "extreme" conditions and probably will buy the full size eventually.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still doing the rosewater and glycerin mix in a spray bottle.  works wonderfully and cheap!



Thiis!


----------



## tiarra (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm thinking about creating a glycerin based spray, but I'm wondering if it's even necessary. I don't think I've ever had smudged makeup at the end of the day.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 18, 2011)

I like the glycerin spary moreso because it makes my setting powder look less powdery, and gives me a dewy look, which I prefer.

Question tho, has anybody tried Skindinavia's setting sprays? Apparently they have one that's supposed to smooth fine lines and wrinkles.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh wow I never heard of setting spray before...I'll have to find a way to get my hands on some and maybe do a review


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 22, 2011)

It's a great product. I actually discovered it a few years ago when I was visiting the MAC counter at the Georgia Square Mall in Athens, GA.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 22, 2011)

There are so many setting sprays on the market and of course homemade ones. On the cheap end you have Aqua Net (hairspray) which I've used as a teen and competed in beauty pageants (ah the days of being a size 3) and then you have MAC (which is around $20 retail) and Model in a Bottle ($18 to $21). I have no idea what's in MAC's Prep+Prime since their website is bad about listing ingredients.

Aqua Net ingredients:

Water (Aqua), Dimethyl Ether, SD Alcohol 40B (Alcohol Denat), VA/Crotonates/Vinyl Neodecanoate Copolymer, Acrylates Copolymer, Aminomethyl Propanol, Sodium Benzoate, Cyclohexylamine, Triethyl Citrate, Cyclopentasiloxane, Masking Fragrance (Parfum)

Here are the ingredients for Model in a Bottle:

SD Alcohol 40B, Purified Water, Isopentyldiol, Acrylates / Octocrylamide, Copolymer, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera), Biosaccharide Gum, Propylparaben, Methylparaben, and light Fragrance

And of course home made can be rosewater plus glycrine. You could also use water and aloe juice (not gel). Regardless of the recipe it's usually 1 part glycrine/aloe juice to 3 parts water. The shelf life is short regardless of which homemade method you use so make sparingly. I found the cheapest place to get glycerine is at Albertsons (less than $2.25).


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 22, 2011)

I have heard of women using hairspray. That is interesting that you mention that. One of my friends was just telling me how she would mix hair gel with mineral water and use that.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 22, 2011)

Another old method, which is still used by drag queens, is spray deodorant. The gel or roll on or any other type won't work because it can leave a residue that foundation hates. Arrid, Sure and Secret (use to not sure if they still do) make unscented spray deodorants. Sure's unscented is the only one I know that still is out on the market (just checked Drugstore.com) and it contains the least amount of Aluminum (10% compared to 24% in Arrid). Ok, Secret still does make their original spray deodorant but unfortunately they got rid of their unscented.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 22, 2011)

These are some really good ideas ladies!!!!!!


----------



## ad0rkable071 (Mar 22, 2011)

I was actually just introduced to the whole makeup setting spray thing. I never thought you really needed to add a spray to your face to make the makeup last longer but it makes sense. I really want to try MAC's Fix+, but I do like the ideas of at home products too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Mar 23, 2011)

I use the Elf studio line one. It really works!


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

I didn't even know there was such a thing up until I discovered this site...I really want to try the elf one too, but they are sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 28, 2011)

E.L.F. is also very affordable, so it is interesting they have a makeup setting spray that works. That is interesting.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 28, 2011)

So nobody's used skindinavia?

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedlady (Mar 28, 2011)

I've used Skindinavia when it was just called "finishing spray", but I also use it now. Interesting fact: If you look at the Urban Decay's all-Nighter bottle you'll see "by Skindinavia" mentioned on it. I'm guessing Urban Decay bought the rights to their product?

I don't use Fix + at ALL for a finishing spray, as it adds that dewy look, enhances my oilyness, and makes my makeup melt. I only use fix + on parched skin, or spray it on my brush before dipping it in pigment. It's great for foiling pigments or shadows on the eye.

I've also tried Urban Decay's De-slick setting spray....didn't notice much of a diff from the all-nighter. (i'm a bit biased tho b/c my skin is way oily).


----------



## DirtyFlirty (Mar 28, 2011)

I currently use Urban Decay's All Nighter setting spray and I am pretty happy with it.  I have oily skin and plan to try the De-slick one next...I am just waiting for my all nighter to run out.


----------



## GVanD (May 4, 2011)

I recently bought the Urban Decay All Nighter makeup setting spray and I absolutely love it! My makeup looks freshly applied all day, I don't need to touch up at all, and I don't get shiny at all. I would definitely recommend this and will be buying it again.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've just applied the ELF to my newly done makeup.......lets see how long it lasts.



Can't wait to hear about the results.  I've never tried a setting spray before   With all this talk about them I'm really wanting to.  I'm tempted to give that elf one a try, if it works for you


----------



## Hezzie (May 4, 2011)

I've used E.l.f and not found any benefit from it. Maybe I'm not giving it a chance? Or maybe I need to use something new. My makeup usually lasts most of the day. I think I need a night out to really test it though hehe


----------



## Hezzie (May 4, 2011)

I was just reading all of the posts and I have to say that I've learned a lot! I was just thinking how I don't always like that "powdery" look but I never thought to use the spray just to get rid of that!


----------



## smashinbeauty (May 5, 2011)

depends on the occasion. 

Daywear - Mac fix+ 

Demanding stay power - Mehron setting spray 





from the website 



> [SIZE=12pt]Barrier Sprayâ„¢[/SIZE] was developed as an under base for 3-D Gelatin appliances to increase durability. Barrier Sprayâ„¢ by Mehron is "wonder spray" that also works to insulate sensitive skin from harsh adhesives. Barrier Sprayâ„¢   may be misted on top of finished powder makeup to set and preserve the makeup application. Barrier Sprayâ„¢ can be used under makeup to stop sweat or over makeup to set it after applying ColorSet Powder. Barrier Sprayâ„¢ is another innovation of Mehron, Premier Performance Makeup.   2 oz. Spray Pump Bottle


 *First test: *using it on over makeup 

I must admit it is MUCH stronger than Mac fix+ ... I have used it over my makeup and went crazy dancing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (sweated a lot  excuse the harsh honesty hahahha) 

it really held the makeup. 

*upcoming test:*

A) after applying a face primer (mac prep and prime) I will spray the setting spray and then makeup 

B) Apply the spray first after which I will apply the primer and then makeup

I want to see the results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Stay tuned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedlady (May 9, 2011)

Hi Ladies so I thought I'd post an update of a setting spray I just bought!!! It's called "model in a bottle." LOVE IT. I've tried UD's all nighter, UD's oil slick, graftobians, and a few more. Model in a bottle is my fav. Note: It's a bit "harsh" smell wise for a few seconds...i.e., don't open your eyes for like 20 sec. after spraying if you are sensitive. I've got verrrry oily skin and this seems to keep the oil at bay! Just thought I'd share.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 9, 2011)

Ive Been Using Model in A Bottle for about 5 years now   Never had a problem!!


----------



## tiarra (May 9, 2011)

I'm gonna buy Ben Nye Final Seal. It's only $7 for 2 oz.


----------



## AndreaRenee (May 9, 2011)

I've never tried one, but Urban Decay's Dew Me has been on my wishlist for the past month.

My skin tends to get flaky (even after exfoliating, moisturizing and priming) so I'm hoping it will eliminate that problem.


----------



## Lafemmetopaz (May 15, 2011)

I use MUFE Mist and Fix(@ sephora.com you can buy the $8 smaller version). I wanna try UD Dew Me just to see if there is a difference.


----------



## ls820 (May 15, 2011)

i tried jurlique's mist and i really liked it! i have relatively sensitive skin, during summer i use loccitane's spray, it's soooooo good and keeps my face hydrated. it can also be used as a soft cleanser.


----------



## TMarie (May 16, 2011)

I finally found this and love it.  It is great also for refreshing your makeup at the end of the day if you have somewhere to go and don't have time for touch-ups.  They do make a sensitive version that you might want to check out, it has no scent but all the same benefits.  I don't mind the scent personally but just letting you know that you have another option.

 



> Originally Posted by *greeneyedlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies so I thought I'd post an update of a setting spray I just bought!!! It's called "model in a bottle." LOVE IT. I've tried UD's all nighter, UD's oil slick, graftobians, and a few more. Model in a bottle is my fav. Note: It's a bit "harsh" smell wise for a few seconds...i.e., don't open your eyes for like 20 sec. after spraying if you are sensitive. I've got verrrry oily skin and this seems to keep the oil at bay! Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 18, 2011)

Today I went and checked out a Target I had never been to.  I was bored and trying to waste time.  They just so happened to carry Elf products (EEEEE!!).  So I grabbed 2 setting sprays and figured if they worked I'd pick some more up later.  Well I walked out to my car and tried it out.  I was so impressed with the results I went back in and bought the rest of them.


----------



## Hezzie (May 18, 2011)

The Target that I usually go to has been low on Elf stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but theres a new one opening closer to me so I'm looking forward to seeing what they have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I went and checked out a Target I had never been to.  I was bored and trying to waste time.  They just so happened to carry Elf products (EEEEE!!).  So I grabbed 2 setting sprays and figured if they worked I'd pick some more up later.  Well I walked out to my car and tried it out.  I was so impressed with the results I went back in and bought the rest of them.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 18, 2011)

I'm thinking this Target just got Elf because the racks were completely full and it looked too nice and neat lol.  They had a lot of things there too.


----------



## Hezzie (May 18, 2011)

Gotta love Target  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They used to have the Elf "Encyclopedias" and now they don't at the one I go to. I'm hoping they get more. Its just easier for me to buy them there than it is to order stuff online. Shipping costs so much.,


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 18, 2011)

I read that the books and palettes were just a Christmas thing


----------



## zadidoll (May 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gotta love Target  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They used to have the Elf "Encyclopedias" and now they don't at the one I go to. I'm hoping they get more. Its just easier for me to buy them there than it is to order stuff online. Shipping costs so much.,



The current books are from the Spring/Summer collection which was clearanced out (15% off right now) at most Targets. Try Target.com for the palettes or ELF's website.

http://www.target.com/ELF-eye-beauty-books-Nuetrals/dp/B004HGFTNQ/

http://www.target.com/ELF-eye-beauty-books-Smoky/dp/B004HGDTBA/

http://www.target.com/ELF-eye-beauty-books-brights/dp/B004HGBT0I/


----------



## janetgriselle (May 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *GVanD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I recently bought the Urban Decay All Nighter makeup setting spray and I absolutely love it! My makeup looks freshly applied all day, I don't need to touch up at all, and I don't get shiny at all. I would definitely recommend this and will be buying it again.



Urban Decay is my favorite, hands down.


----------



## Hezzie (May 19, 2011)

I got mine well after Christmas. They're still on the web site so next time I order I might get one.



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read that the books and palettes were just a Christmas thing


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 19, 2011)

I wish all Targets carried the whole line  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (May 19, 2011)

My Target doesn't carry the whole line either but they had a lot of stuff at one point, now it seems like they sold what they had now they're just keeping a few things in stock.


----------



## kikikinzz (May 19, 2011)

There are 2 Targets near me and one carries the line and the other didn't.  When I went to the non-Elf Target this past weekend, I was shocked that they now carry them!  I asked the lady who was restocking when this happened and she informed me that all of the Targets will be getting them after their remodels.  Keep an eye out ladies!  They're coming your way!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 19, 2011)

NO WAY! That's makes me very happy.


----------



## Hezzie (May 20, 2011)

oooooooo......YAY! Thanks for the info. There is a brand new Target opening near me, I'm hoping they have lots of ELF stuff hehe



> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are 2 Targets near me and one carries the line and the other didn't.  When I went to the non-Elf Target this past weekend, I was shocked that they now carry them!  I asked the lady who was restocking when this happened and she informed me that all of the Targets will be getting them after their remodels.  Keep an eye out ladies!  They're coming your way!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashxlovex (May 21, 2011)

Actually my favorite makeup setting spray is the All Nighter by Urban Decay. It lasts for about 6 more hours then my makeup usually lasts, if that makes sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gennett21 (May 21, 2011)

I keep a bottle of fix plus however I do not use it everyday. I usually use my fix plus for when I use studio fix powder and I don't want that dry looking look that studio fix powder and can sometimes give your skin. A spray or two of that and my makeup looks more like a fresh liquid foundation application.


----------

